# Suns stuck in NBA quicksand with no easy fixes



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The NFL is for quarterbacks. The NBA is for superstars. You don't win a championship without one.
> 
> The Suns are living the nightmare. They don't have an A-list performer. They don't have an All-Star. They have a serious shortage of likable players. They have gone five years without a playoff berth, inviting the slow-creep of apathy into their arena. Their most popular assets are the mascot, the dance team and the head coach.
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...ix-suns-jeff-hornacek-cardinals-nba/28509215/


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

no to either wisconsin player.

And ill take bledsoe over knight any day. Unopposed to moving either though.

fuck the morrii


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

go archie


----------



## AG (Nov 1, 2012)

This is true, we are stuck in mediocrity. Hopefully the front office has finally realized that we need stars to win as there is now a rumor of Bledsoe going to the Knicks for the 4th pick. I'd do it, especially if we can draft a potential superstar like Russell.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613316087334215680


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You'll probably move Bledsoe and select Mudiay.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> You'll probably move Bledsoe and select Mudiay.


Yet another money-saving move by the Suns. Consistency is consistent.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Yet another money-saving move by the Suns. Consistency is consistent.


Serving the same product year after year and expecting different results. Consistent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> Serving the same product year after year and expecting different results. Consistent.



And insane.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Basel said:


> And insane.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Porn Player said:


>



Bingo.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol you guys. You can dangle Bledsoe for other reasons than for saving $.


----------

